# Paul McCartney returns to Abbey Road for celebrity-packed Queenie Eye music video



## Meanderer (Dec 30, 2014)

Sir Paul McCartney releases a behind-the-scenes glimpse at the making of his new single Queenie Eye at Abbey Road Studios - and explains what the song is all about.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/cel...celebrity-packed-Queenie-Eye-music-video.html


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 30, 2014)

He needs to retire. No one wants to hear him any more.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 30, 2014)

I was never a big fan of his, but I'm sure there's some who want his songs to keep coming.  I like to see any rock artist from the 60s still performing, I think it's great!  Here's one of his older songs.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 31, 2014)

I was a fan of his when he was with the Beatles.  That's it.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 31, 2014)

I enjoyed it for what it was...a fun photo-op, more for his "friends" than himself.  The interview & music videos show the present day Paul, figuring out how to be a senior in a young world.  ....like we all are.  The song is about a game they played as kids.  Maybe it should be in "Days Gone By"?


----------

